
Nvidia CEO disappointed by Android tablet sales, blames pricing and apps - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/15/nvidia-ceo-disappointed-by-android-tablet-sales-blames-pricing/
======
edderly
I suppose it's difficult for him to reflect on the below par quality of the
Xoom tablet, at least for the price. But yeah, $800 is sort of set up to fail.

I picked up a Xoom tablet for some work use and though it feels advanced
compared to my iPad I found it to be very unreliable. Every so often the thing
would completely freak out with random UI events. Sure, it will get better,
but until then...

